# The deleted last thread deleted deletion!!



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Am I going mad here :scratchhead:



Plan 9 from OS said:


> FYI, I deleted my pity party thread. It wasn't deleted by a mod.....


Don't know you but maybe just maybe you ought to look at why enough people are 'attacking' you??

It's a forum for godsakes and I don't think people are doing that for a laugh. If it's a pattern and enough are doing that then maybe you ought to look at yourself and ask why

just an opinion


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

I woke up this morning knowing full well his second thread (or was it the 3rd/4th?) would be deleted as well once he got some responses he couldn't deal with.

And, of course, it was.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow. Talk about if you can't take the heat...


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

As it was deleted, I paste below Movingahead's reply that caused him to delete it.

Begin Movingahead's post:
_____________________________________________________
Plan9

I only had time to deal with RS, now I can get to Plan9. You are an engineer. That is good so am I. You are also formulaic and are interested in dissecting things in a very scientific way. Did you figure out the formulae for calculating the effect of cheating on BS.

You post in every section. I have no idea why you do but that is up to you. You post on oral and anal sex and asking questions about sex that the moderator had to step in to say be careful as to what can be mistaken for porn. You post in the Long Term Success in Marriage and also ask questions about gaining muscle and losing fat. I understand that. You may have some good questions and insight and you who say 'you don't know how to tell a good story', you really do.

You were called out as being voyeuristic, and I was wondering why. I don't read all of the posts here and this is the main section I ever read or have read. I was wondering why so I looked and I found out.

Why would you post about losing count?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/64626-my-post-count-keeps-dropping.html

Who cares about that stuff? Oh! you do.

Everyone has a right to their opinion and we all agree or disagree. That is fine. I never thought much of your opinions in this forum honestly because I don't think you have an inkling of knowledge of what you are talking about, as you are not a cheater or a betrayed spouse. An honest third party is good to have but yes, you are voyeuristic.

You have started three threads in this forum:
1. Why is my post count dropping?
2. Where did Mia's thread go?
3. Stop the pity party...

You stated in another forum that you were bored because there were not enough posters, so did you decide to come over here and just jump in? Do you get a kick out of reading all of the extreme pain that are caused to people that have real stories in CWI?

Some of your posts are really decent. A lot of them really are just not. You haven't been in the situation everyone else has who is here, so why do you post in this forum? Do you think you will add some value to someone going through infidelity with your absolute lack of background? Do you think telling people to stop having a pity party because of the huge amount of triggers is helpful?

I have found your posts in this forum mainly obtuse. Why do you even lurk here? You came here because you were bored and now you are telling people to stop having a pity party. No one here wants your pity.

This is a place for people who have been shattered by betrayal. It is for people to help get on with their lives. It help people know they are not alone, that they are valuable human beings and that though there life has been shattered, it can get better. If you don't feel like you have a lot to offer people here, then please don't feel the need to interject. You have no experience. You have no empathy. You have no compassion. You have a creepy sense of watching with morbid curiosity.

That Mia story triggered a whole bunch of people very traumatically but to you, it was great entertainment. I think that makes you pretty disgusting. You didn't give a damn about the people who were hurting, you just cared about the next chapter in the soap opera. This forum is not for you to get your jollies. Where's the Mia story? Why is it gone? Oh, people got upset.... They need to stop the pity party... I was being entertained...

Wow that is a bunch of self righteous selfish narcissistic crap! I hope your post count keeps increasing and you get lots of likes... That would make you... I'm not really sure what but whatever.

I really don't mind honest third party insight but you just really aren't it, at least not in this forum. People here have had their lives ripped apart like something you will hopefully never know.

Don't let the door hit you...
END Movingahead's post
__________________________________________________


----------

